# Any planing service for warped lumbers in Toronto??



## januarybros (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi,

I made few posts more than a year ago regarding guitar building hobby and planing wood.

I've worked hard to gather few equipment including a router, clamps, etc.

Now, I think I'm kinda ready for the first build except I still can't make my lumbers straight.

I tried to plane them down a bit using a power sander but it wasn't really effective (instead, I'm left with thinner thickness or thinness).

Since I have a router, it seems like a router planing is the most reasonable remedy but to do so, I need to make a jig which takes some money as well as time.

I don't mind spending extra money because I already spent enough to begin with (and willing to pay service charge if any planing service is available).

I contacted one carpenter who actually responded to my inquiry but he seem to ask a bit higher than my expectation. I'm not saying that he is trying to rip me off (may be he is), but it's just that at that price its cheaper to get an actual guitar body blank than making my own with cheap lumbers.

So, the question is...
Is there a place where I can get a planing service in Toronto (hopefully within TTC accessible area), or is the router planing the ultimate solution in my position?

How do you guys plane your wood???

Thank you for reading this.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

You want it face jointed before planing. You need a reference face to work from, just putting it through a planer will not give you a flat, square surface.


----------



## januarybros (Mar 1, 2014)

I tried the reference face but the result didn't turn out well. (probably lack of the planing skill).

I briefly made a brief jig to do a router planing and it seems like the best way at this point.

I'll just by a straight bit with a bigger diameter and do the planing.

Thanks for the reply and advice!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I`m in cavan (just outside peterborough) and I`ve got a jointer and planer.
P.m. me if you`re interested in making a trip out here.
If you want to stay in the gta, try a cabinet shop.
They will usually just charge you for their time to joint& plane.

Nathan


----------



## januarybros (Mar 1, 2014)

nnieman said:


> I`m in cavan (just outside peterborough) and I`ve got a jointer and planer.
> P.m. me if you`re interested in making a trip out here.
> If you want to stay in the gta, try a cabinet shop.
> They will usually just charge you for their time to joint& plane.
> ...


Ha... It's too far away!! Thanks for the offer though 
I've tried few companies (got rejected) and one is asking a lot higher than my expectation....
I actually planed them using a router.

Now, I have to find a good way to put them together nice and square.

Thanks again and have a great day.


----------

